# Keyboard not recognized after installation

## luefasker

I have an issue with the keyboard which seems not to be correctly recognized, right after gentoo installation (precisely after grub installation and reboot).

The led normally turns on when pressing the caps lock before the initialization of the systems, and I can use the arrow keys as well as modify the kernel boot options, and actually that's the only thing I can do because after booting to console login I'm stuck (and the led no longer reacts to the caps lock).

The only thing I can think of is that maybe it is due to some wrong kernel parameters.. or is it possible that the keyboard is not supported (it's a Roccat Arvo) ? 

What you think may be the problem and what can I do?

----------

## luefasker

Also, I can't get it to a connection becuase it failes to set up the net interface (didn't happened during the installing), not recognizing neither eth0 or any other names I tried to set (by chroot from livecd), so I can't use ssh!

Any advice is very welcomed!! thanks

----------

## alacheesu

Did you compile your own kernel? Are you using a USB or PS/2 keyboard? Both your NIC and keyboard are supported since they work when you use the LiveCD, so we only need to get them set up correctly. When you reboot after installing GRUB is when you switch to whatever kernel you created, either by genkernel or manually, and that's usually where any problems with your kernel configuration show up. 

There are two reasons I can see for your network card not working. The first is that you didn't select the right kernel module for it when compiling your kernel. The second is that you were hit by the new naming rules in the the newer versions of udev. Instead of names like eth0 we have enp3s0, enp5s0 etc. I believe you can check what name your NIC will get by running (if it's currently called eth0)

```
udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/eth0/
```

Look for the ID_NET_NAME_PATH, that will be the new name. You can read more here.

As for your keyboard I'm not sure because I've never actually had a keyboard not work on the console, only after starting X. My only guess is it's a USB keyboard and you haven't compiled in the proper USB support.

----------

## Hu

OP: please use the LiveCD to collect the output of lsmod ; lspci -k ; lsusb ; grep -E '^[^#]' /path/to/kernel/.config.  Post the stripped kernel configuration to a pastebin.  Post the others here or to a pastebin, at your preference.  A general description of your keyboard and network card could also be useful.

----------

## luefasker

Ok I managed to make the keyboard work again, just a wrong kernel parameter (USB 3.0 support).. so I was able to see the ethernet interface name which is "sit0"; now when I set it up it throws me this:

```
 

dhcpcd[1695]: version 5.6.4 starting

dhcpcd[1695]: sit0: unsupported interface type 308, falling back to ethernet 

dhcpcd[1695]: sit0: broadcasting for a lease 1695

dhcpcd[1695]: timed out  

dhcpcd[1695]: allowing 8 second for IPv4LL time out

dhcpcd[1695]: timed out  

```

It seems that something's not supported...?! 

I wonder what "interface type 308" actually refers to..

As far as I know there's no need to set up any special configuration for dhcp right?    

lspci output for network card:

```

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

luefasker,

sit0 is an IPv6 over IPv4 tunnel end point, not your wired interface.

```
05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0) 
```

requires

```
  ┌────────────────────────── Qualcomm Atheros AR816x/AR817x support ──────────────────────────┐

  │ CONFIG_ALX:                                                                                │  

  │                                                                                            │  

  │ This driver supports the Qualcomm Atheros L1F ethernet adapter,                            │  

  │ i.e. the following chipsets:                                                               │  

  │                                                                                            │  

  │ 1969:1091 - AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet                                                        │  

  │ 1969:1090 - AR8162 Fast Ethernet                                                           │  

  │ 1969:10A1 - AR8171 Gigabit Ethernet                                                        │  

  │ 1969:10A0 - AR8172 Fast Ethernet                                                           │  

  │                                                                                            │  

  │ To compile this driver as a module, choose M here.  The module                             │  

  │ will be called alx.                                                                        │  

  │                                                                                            │  

  │ Symbol: ALX [=n]                                                                           │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                           │  

  │ Prompt: Qualcomm Atheros AR816x/AR817x support                                             │  

  │   Location:                                                                                │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                      │  

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                          │  

  │         -> Ethernet driver support (ETHERNET [=y])                                         │  

  │           -> Atheros devices (NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS [=y])                                     │  

  │   Defined at drivers/net/ethernet/atheros/Kconfig:70                                       │  

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && ETHERNET [=y] && NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS [=y] && PCI [=y]      │  

  │   Selects: CRC32 [=y] && NET_CORE [=y] && MDIO [=n]                                        │  

  │                                                                                 
```

Try 

```
modprobe alx
```

to see if its just a case of loading the kernel module

This will get you a new interface if it works, called something like ep5s0

----------

## luefasker

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> luefasker,
> 
> sit0 is an IPv6 over IPv4 tunnel end point, not your wired interface.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for the sit0 explanation.

Shouldn't that "alx" module only work with AR816x/AR817x? Mine is AR8151..

I googled it I and found this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-901864-start-0.html

so I tried loading the "atl1c" module (which seems to be the right one), but nothing.. (also atl1e gives the same result)

I also found this: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/238466-50-solved-atheros-ar8151-connects

I have the same motherboard but I really hope there's a way to make it work! or do you think I got to seriously evaluate the option of changing it? And anyway, I still don't understand why it worked just fine during the installation..

----------

## NeddySeagoon

luefasker,

Boot the CD you used for installation then run 

```
lspci -k
```

It will tell you the kernel driver in use.

----------

## luefasker

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> luefasker,
> 
> Boot the CD you used for installation then run 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Surprised:  can't believe it didn't occur to me before!

Anyway here's the output! 

```

Kernel dirver in use: atl1c

Kernel module: atl1c
```

So now I really don't understand what I do wrong   :Shocked: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

luefasker,

I guess the kernel you have does not have the vendor and device IDs of your card in its atl1c module.

Try a newer kernel.

----------

